# I finally bought a new kayak!



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

This past Sunday I picked up my new 2014 Jackson Big Rig from Loveland Canoe and Kayak which I recommended if your interested in a Jackson around Cincy. It was the last of the 2014's so I was able to get a pretty good deal. One of the main changes to the 2015's is the floor padding which I really didn't want since I tend to get the kayak muddy and bloody. After a long week of waiting I was able to get the Big Rig registered and out on the water today. My original plans were to hit the hot water for some cats and hybrids since the river just became fishable again. After the state park told me they couldn't do my registration until after 11am I decided to hit a local creek instead. 








The road leading down to the water was nothing but mud for the last 30yds so I was either carrying or dragging. I decided to carry all 90 pounds over the mud covered rip-rap about 40yds to the water without any trouble. Really wasn't too bad compared to the 75 I'm used to. The hard handles really help lifting and balancing compared to the soft straps on my other kayak.








All my gear fit into this thing with no problem. The elevated seat allowed me to store tackle boxes under the seat in addition to the storage on either side of the seat. This left my milk crate with nothing but my anchor. That will be handy when I need to carry live bait in the back.

I decided to start off the seat in the high position just out of curiosity. I stepped into the kayak and sat down just as easy as it sounds. All the hype about the stability of this thing is no joke. I felt extremely stable and comfortable as soon as I sat down and even started giving it a few hard rocks back and forth. The seat is 1000X more comfortable than what in used and I'm pretty excited about having a dry butt also. One thing I didn't like about the high seat position is how hard it was for me to reach forward, back into my crate, or down to the floor. I mostly credited that to the reduced mobility due to my winter gear (breathable waders, fleece under layer, rain jacket, and life vest) and my big fat gut. I think it will be much better in the gym shorts and t-shirt I'll be wearing in the sumer. However accessories mounted on the deck still seem less convenient when you are sitting that high.

Once I started paddling the Big Rig it was exactly what I expected, slow. Between the high seat position and my shorter than recommended paddle there just wasn't much power hitting the water. Luckily there was a slight current and and wind to my back to help me along. Although slow the manuverablity was impressive but the wind will turn it almost a easily as the paddle. As long as the wind stayed behind me then I tracked straight and even coasted pretty well.

The water was a few feet high, muddy, and cold so my expectations of catching the were pretty low. After casting a rooster-tail and crank bait sever times each I came to my trusty channel cat hole. After watching my float for about 15 minutes I was able to hook up with my first fish In the new kayak and first fish of a Kayak Wars 2015. A 19 inch channel was not going to test the boat stability but it was nice to get a little slime on the deck.








At this point there was snow falling and the the wind was was cold and strong. I decied to work back up stream and to do so in the low seat position. I was able to stand up while on the water then turn around and lower the seat without too much wobble. Standing will take some getting used to but this kayak certainly makes it an option. With the seat lowered I started paddling up stream and it was like a completely different kayak. I was getting a lot more paddle in the water and more power to my stroke which gave me a decent pace for paddling a battle ship into a head wind upstream. Besides being faster the low seat also makes it easier to reach everything in and around the kayak however it is much harder for me to stand from. I was a little disappointed that the max foot peg position would not allow me to fully stretch my legs out. My legs were not forced to bend a lot but I would like to get my knees down flat for a lower and faster paddle stroke when needed. 

I was really surprised once I had made it to the take out and coasted up to the sand bar. I fully expected to beach it 5 ft from the bank and drag it out of the water. Instead it just kept going and going until the nose of the Big Rig slid up the beach and hit dry sand. I stepped out and the water was not even above my ankle. This will be really useful on the shallow creeks that we fish in the summer. 








I really like the features on the Big Rig. The stand assist bar is pretty sweet. It makes it easier to stand, get in and out, and even helps while walking the kayak inbetween and through riffles. I'm just not sure how well I will be able to put it up or down while on the water. I will most likely be adding a rod holder or a camera mount to the assist bar also. The rod troughs and tip protectors work well even with my heavy catfish rods. They are also a good place to hold a hawg trough and fish grips. The bazooka tube rod holders are strong and will be much more useful than the flush mount behind the shoulders on my other yak. They can even hold my rods forward along the sides of my body while I'm catfishing with the reels just outside of my elbows ready to grab without having to lung forward. I also expect that the anchor/drag chain hole and rope path will be useful also. While sitting and standing there was no water in the bottom of the kayak vs the 2.5 inches I used to have in the old kayak. If my rocked to much or move to fast the water would shoot up from the scupper. I also figured qnything small enough to fit down the whole would end up down the hole. So when I got home I made some disk out of cutting board to cover the holes but still let the water drain out. Leave it to me to ******* a Big Rig.









I am really happy with this kayak and I can't wait to get it out again for a full days trip.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Rod tubs forward position for tight lining catfish


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Great report!!!! I want one now too!!!! I love my Cuda, but it is a little heavy lol. I think the added stability that the big rig offers is worth the weight. We need to go fishing again


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Very good review. I've heard good things about the BG. Have a dry bottom is worth a lot man. Glad you like ur purchase.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

All right bro ! There is a story behind that (your) kayak! Not sure if Shawn told you or not LOL

It's an amazing boat isn't it! I will agree with everything you said 100%. Perfect for guys our size. 

I bought a 260 paddle on Bubbas and Shawns recommendations. Will make your life much easier!

Congrats bro!


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice detail in your review. I think lots of folks will benefit from the information you provided.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great report, I'm glad to see you in an upper level kayak, a dedicated fisherman like you deserves it.


----------



## ButtaYak (Mar 2, 2015)

Nice looking Yak sir, and a nice small cat


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice ride. I will have one someday!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Nice rig!!!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I wish I would have (and should have) paddled the three boats I was choosing between, but I felt like I gained enough information from people I trust to not pass up a really good deal. And I really happy with my decision.
There were a few things i wasn't sure about with the Big Rig but after talking to Shawn at Loveland Canoe and Kayak and Bubbagon I felt it was a solid match for what I needed even if it didn't have a few things I wanted. A lot of help from Neil at Whitewater Warehouse also even though I didn't end up going with the Ride or Lure. So a big thanks to those guys and everyone else (Sean Stone) who's brain I picked.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Great review.
Did you consider the Kilroy ?


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Please look at this comment as irony... I fish from a canoe. Always have, probably always will. I love the designs of the new specialized boats. The irony is that these have become flat bottomed shallow canoes. Kayaks are fully enclosed and were used by Eskimos to kill cute baby seals and run from polar bears. I have used oar locks for years and found that rowing a canoe is incredibly fast and efficient. Congrats on the new boat. It is an awesome rig!


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Good to hear a honest review on the Big Rig. I am thinking of getting one myself, and you answered a few questions I have had about it.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Right on!!! I friggin LOVE that boat. Congratulations, brother. That's a great purchase.
A 260 cm or even a 275 cm paddle seemed to be about right, depending on your paddling style.
Just in time for the warm warmer. Enjoy it, man!!


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the new kayak!I test paddled a big rig yesterday,really liked it and I am on the smaller side.


----------

